# mouka / moučka



## Riveritos

Hello:
Could anybody please tell me what's the difference between _moučka _and _mouka _in Czech?
I know mouka means flour but if I google _moučka _it also seems flour.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Jana337

Mouka - flour made from grain, used for making bread etc.
Moučka - powder made from substances (edible or inedible) other than grain, e.g. icing sugar, pulverized limestone, iron meal, marble dust (I copied some dictionary entries for moučka).


----------



## ilocas2

"Mouka" is flour
"Moučka" is name for different flour-like substances. For example: Cukrová moučka (from sugar), Lososová moučka (from salmon), Kokosová moučka (from coconut), Rýžová moučka (from rice), Rybí moučka (from fish), Kostní moučka (from bones) etc.
"Moučka" is also a common surname.


----------



## werrr

Just to complete the picture, “moučka” is grammatically the diminutive form of “mouka”.


----------

